# Great grand daughter



## tortiecat (Jun 3, 2019)

My great grand daughter was born yesterday evening!
Rose Taylor... arrived at 6:30p.m. weighing 9lbs.9ozs.
Mother(my grand daughter) and father esthstatic.
Got to visit and hold her this afternoon!:love_heart:


----------



## Pappy (Jun 3, 2019)

From Pappy.


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 3, 2019)

Congratulations!


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 3, 2019)

Fun!  Enjoy....


----------



## C'est Moi (Jun 3, 2019)

Congrats, great-grandma!   And to the happy parents, too.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 3, 2019)

How wonderful! Congratulations.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 3, 2019)




----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jun 3, 2019)

That's wonderful. Congratulations!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 4, 2019)

Congratulations!


----------



## DaveA (Jun 4, 2019)

Congratulations and at 9+ lbs, that's a solid little lady.  And it's an extra bonus when they're nearby and you'll get to see and hold her.


----------



## jujube (Jun 4, 2019)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jun 4, 2019)

Congrats on the latest addition to your family,wonderful news


----------



## Falcon (Jun 4, 2019)

:applause2:


----------



## tortiecat (Jun 5, 2019)

Thanks for all your well wishes!!
I've been blessed with great kids, grand kids, and now the next generation!


----------



## Linda (Jun 5, 2019)

Congratulations! How exciting.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jun 6, 2019)

"Girls, girls, girls and girls."


----------



## Vega_Lyra (Jun 6, 2019)

Congratulations ! :cheerful:


----------



## MeAgain (Jul 24, 2019)

CONGRATES!


----------

